# Download Brandi's Fillable Audit Tool for Excel!



## btadlock1

Since I've received so many requests for my E/M Audit Worksheet, and I finally figured out how to get my Excel file into an uploadable file)...You can now download it right here! If you've never downloaded a file from a thread, look below for the little thumbnail hyperlinks, click on them, then hit "Save" (Not "Open"...it opens after it's saved). The Excel file is Zipped...Instructions are below. Enjoy!

Here's my audit worksheet in Excel. I saved it as a blank form to ‘My Documents' (I also saved a copy of the blank form, in case I messed the original up). Whenever I'd start to enter info, I'd use “Save As”, and change the title to “Audit report…” with the provider's name/patient info, so I'd know which one it was. Then I just fill out the form – for the MRN (medical record #) and DOS slots, use the text bar at the top to enter it, or make sure that your cursor is beside the “MRN” or “DOS” – if you just click the cell, you'll overwrite that info and have to go back and type it again.

I used the little “fill” button to select which boxes I wanted for the different levels (I used a light gray, since I have to print black and white). The point levels on MDM were based off of Trailblazer's audit tool, but I didn't put their whole score sheet in my form. I have every bullet from the 1997 multi-system exam listed. When I give credit for a bullet, I highlight it, make it bold (Sometimes you have to click it twice…sorry), and either make it black font if I'm printing it, or red if I'm emailing it – the point is, to have it stand out, and still have the other bullets available, so thatthe provider can see where they didn't get credit, as well. I also attached an example of one that's completed. 

One last thing - make sure to use “Print Preview” to make sure none of the exam bullets get cut off – sometimes they'll show up on the form, but then when you go to print, they disappear. If that happens, just make the text box bigger by clicking on it and using the expanders at the top and bottom. 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## bjmontana

This looks great!  Thanks Brandi-


----------



## MikeEnos

This is an interesting tool, and very thorough.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## btadlock1

MikeEnos said:


> This is an interesting tool, and very thorough.  Thanks for sharing!



No problem...thanks!


----------



## suemt

Does anyone have an audit tool for radiology?


----------



## spenning.sp@gmail.com

Hello Everyone!

I appreciate the Audit Tool - very useful.

I became employed with a physician's group recently and I have reviewed several charts that one of the physicians is not in the practice of documenting his HPI or ROS and yet the EHR is still making allowances for 99202, 99203,99212, and/or 99213s...Management has requested addendums for these charts. The physician seems to think it is not necessary. 
I need help finding an easy to understand document that supports the fact that Documenting the HPI and ROS 'ARE' necessary components in choosing the correct E/M level rather that relying on how many times the mouse clicks in the electronic health record. 

Advice and suggestions will be much appreciated on how to tactfully handle this situation tactfully.


----------



## syllingk

I would show him the CPT book where it says you need 3 out of three levels or the 2 out of three levels to get the E/M he is wanting.


----------

